# Icelandic: tjóðin mín



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

I am just watching this year's_ Áramótaskaupið_ and there's a re-enactment of that scene where Dorrit walked into the crowds when there were many people protesting (this). Anyway, I'm sure she says _tjóðin mín_. Now the part leading up to it (as she's greeting them) is:



> Oh, fólkið mitt, halló, halló... ég elska ykkur....<tjóðin mín>



So because she's not a native speaker I was just wondering if they were making fun of that and it should actually be _þjóðin mín_ (which would make perfect sense here).
I just listened to it again and she says to the policemen: _Ég skilja ykkur svo vel_, so now I'm pretty sure they're making fun of her a bit by putting in grammatical mistakes, so I guess it's not surprising if they make her character say 't' instead of 'þ'.

Did anyone else see it? Is that what's meant here?

Alx


----------



## Merkurius

Já, þetta er alveg rétt hjá þér! 
Íslendingar eru mjög duglegir að hlæja MEÐ Dorrit frekar en hlæja að henni. Þarna er verið að gera grín af því að hún, sem útlendingur, segir ,,Tjóðin mín'' í stað ,,Þjóðin mín'' þar sem þ-ið okkar er mjög erfitt til framburðar fyrir marga útlendinga. 
Þetta er mjög svipað og þegar Dorrit sagði ,,Ísland er stórasta land í heimi.'' Líkt og þú veist þá á það að vera ,,stærsta land í heimi'' (en þetta er auðvitað hvað tilfinningar varðar, Ísland er ekki stærra en Rússland.


----------



## Gavril

Merkurius said:


> Já, þetta er alveg rétt hjá þér!
> Íslendingar eru mjög duglegir að hlæja MEÐ Dorrit frekar en hlæja að henni. Þarna er verið að gera grín af því að hún, sem útlendingur, segir ,,Tjóðin mín'' í stað ,,Þjóðin mín'' þar sem þ-ið okkar er mjög erfitt til framburðar fyrir marga útlendinga.



Sæl(l),

Eftir því sem þú best veist, fyrir hvaða þjóðir er íslenskt þ-hljóð *ekki* erfitt til framburðar? Ágiskun mín: Englendinga, Grikka, Spánverja, kannski Færeyinga (þó ég held að þeir noti ekki ð/þ-hljóð í upphafi orðs)... hvaða aðrar?

Fyrirgefðu, að Íslenska mín er enn mjög léleg.


----------



## Merkurius

Sæll. 
Það er rétt hjá þér að Bretar og Bandaríkjamenn (enskumælandi) eiga mjög auðvelt með að bera fram *Þ* (þoddn) því þeir hafa ,,th'' og er það mjög líkt framburðinu. Svo þegar er til dæmis verið að tala um orðið *þarna* geta þeir notað th ,,Tharna.'' 
Grikkir eiga mjög auðvelt með að bera fram *Þ* vegna þetunnar *θ* sem þeir hafa og er mjög lík þeirri íslensku. Tungumál sem hafa orðið fyrir áhrifum hennar gætu eflaust borið þetta fram.
Færeyingar geta borið það fram og ætti ekki að vera mikið mál fyrir þá, þar sem tungumálin eru mjög lík.
Ég gæti trúað því að þeir sem tala mál sem eru af ítalískum málum/rómönskum málum (i.e. of Latin) ættu að geta borið þetta fram og þá á ég við Frakka, Spánverja, Ítali o.s.frv. þar sem þeir ættu að búa yfir sömu möguleikum og enskumælandi (með th í latínu).
Ég man þó eftir því að ítalskur skiptinemi kom einu sinni í skólann minn og hann átti ekki í erfiðleikum með að segja stafinn heldur að nota hann í orðum. Og eflaust er það þannig fyrir flesta, þeir geta borið stafinn rétt fram en eiga í erfiðleikum með að nota hann í orði.
(*Conclusion*: You're right about those who speak English, they can use th. Greeks have their *θ *which is almost the same pronunciation as the Icelandic one. I would think that those who speak roman language (that are descended from Latin) should be able to pronounce it. But the problem, I think, for most people is to use it in a sentence, many have no difficulties when it comes to pronounce the letter but when they have to use it in a word it becomes a little bit difficult.)
----------
Perhaps there is someone who knows more about this than I do and I hope they will give their answers here. 
And don't worry your Icelandic is fine, just remember languages and days are written with lower case in Icelandic but not in English. Icelandic - íslenska, Greek - gríska, English - enska and Monday - mánudagur, Tuesday - þriðjudagur etc.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Eftir því sem þú best veist, fyrir hvaða þjóðir er íslenskt þ-hljóð *ekki* erfitt til framburðar? Ágiskun mín: Englendinga, Grikka, Spánverja, kannski Færeyinga (þó ég held að þeir noti ekki ð/þ-hljóð í upphafi orðs)... hvaða aðrar?



Indoevrópsk tungumálin sem eru með óraddað tannvaramælt önghljóð eru velska (eins og þú veist vel), spænska, gríska, enska og albankska (að sögn Wiki). Í reynslu minni Frakkar og Ítalar eru í mörgum erfiðleikum að bera þetta fram. Ég heyri Ítala sem eru að tala ensku mjög oft um háskola og er mjög augljóslegt að þeir segja ’t’ í staðinn fyrir ’þ’ og ’d’ í staðinn fyrir ’ð’. Ég á vini frá Ítalíu sem hafa spurt mig að kenna þeim hvernig þetta stafur er borinn fram og þeir gatu ekki gert það!

Nú ég veit ekki ef Færeyingar geti gert þetta auðveldlega (um þetta ég trúi Merkurius) en samt vildi ég benda á að þrátt fyrir stafinn „ð“ komi fyrir í stafröðinni þeirra, þeir eru ekki með þetta hljóð í tungumálinu og „þ“ er ekki til hvorki í talmálinu né í stafröðinni. Að sögn „Mállæra“ ... „_[ð] er horvið í føruyskum talumáli_“ ([ð] er horfinn í talmálinu). Í þremur öðrum bókum sem ég leitaði í voru ekki til í töflunum sem sýndist hljóðkerfið.


----------



## Merkurius

Það er alveg rétt að Færeyingar hafa ekki ,,Þ'' í talmáli sínu (sem má að miklu leyti rekja til dönskunnar) en þeir hafa náð að hunsa *þ* með því að hafa t.a.m. T í stað stafsins: ,,Þau'' er ,,Tey'' og ,,Því'' er ,,Tí.'' 
Sjálfur verð ég að segja að ég er ekki viss um þetta, ég held að Færeyingar ættu að geta borið þetta fram en eftir því sem ég les mér meira til um þetta virðist sem svo að Færeyingar hafi algjörlega náð að losa sig við stafinn *þ*. 
Ég leitaði mér upplýsinga og fann á Wikipedia þetta: _,,While the Faroese keyboard layout allows one to write in Latin, English,  Danish, Swedish, Norwegian, Finnish, etc., the Old Norse and Modern  Icelandic letter þ  is missing. In related Faroese words it is written as <t> or as  <h>, and if an Icelandic name has to be transcribed, <th> is  common.''_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Þetta þýðir að íslenska er bara meiri sérstakt því er alein sem lifandi tungumál með Þ/þ 
Það er órtími frá því þegar við höfðum færeying hérna í Nordic Languages til að staðfesta þe*ssa* tegund spurningu fyrir okkur.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Indoevrópsk tungumálin sem eru með óraddað tannvaramælt önghljóð eru velska (eins og þú veist vel),



Þakkir, ég hafði gleymt velsku. En í tilfelli velsku, ég held að flestir (kannski allir) mælendur tali einnig ensku eins og móðurmál eða "annað móðurmál", og þess vegna þeir eiga í engum erfiðleikum með þ-hljóðinu, án tillits til hvort velska eru með hljóðinu eða ekki.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gavril said:


> Þakkir, ég hafði gleymt velsku. En í tilfelli velsku, ég held að flestir (kannski allir) mælendur tal_*i*_ einnig ensku eins og móðurmál eða "annað móðurmál", og þess vegna þeir eiga þeir í engum erfiðleikum með þ-hljóðinu, án tillits til hvort velska eru með hljóðinu eða ekki.


Já, það er satt!
(Ég var alveg að leiðrétta þennan viðtengingarhátt þegar ég sá að þú varst búinn að gera það )
Minntu þig á að sögnin og fornafn eru snúin á eftir „þess vegna“


----------

